# Amazon Show



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

For those of you have one - is it worth it?  I'm considering it.  I have an Echo, Dot and Tap.  Should I buy?


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I got one just for the heck of it and it turned out to be one of the best things I've bought in a long time. My Echo and Echo Dot now sit in a drawer. Having the screen just brings Alexa to life. I use it much more now than I ever used the other Echos. The screen makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Great!  Thanks!  No other comments?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

A friend was gifting me with a Spot which I was interested in.  Delivery would have been next week.  That was gave me time to think.  Changed my mind.  Cancelled Spot.  Echo Show will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Sandpiper, let us know what you think


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I will.  I'm anxiously waiting.  It's a gift to me.  All she told me is that it's being delivered by Amzl.  Don't have tracking to follow myself.  

Waitin'  Waitin'  Waitin'


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it.  Very easy to set up and get it going like all Amazon tech devices.  I did and didn't realize it's a touch screen.  

It's now sitting where my living room Echo was.  Have to find another place for the Echo.  Probably other end / side of the living room.  I'm in a one bedroom condo.  Have an Echo in the bedroom already.  

One thing I had to set up right away.  I need repeating alarms for 9:00 a.m. and 9:00 p.m. to remind me to give the dog his pheno pill for seizures.  

Yes, it's a good thing.    Probably more later.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Great! I'm still on the fence.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok I just ordered.  Coming Sunday


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Great! I'm still on the fence.


I'd say do it. I wasn't interested in it until recently. Thought I'd get the Spot. Then the more I thought about it -- 2.5" diameter round screen is pretty small. Sound out of it not so . . . . And so I have this Show. It is currently on sale.

It's a touch screen to access all the settings, etc. for it. Many are available in the Alexa app too, but some only on the Show screen.

I never connected the calendar on my MacBook Pro to Echos before. Now that I have an Echo screen decided to. I'm not techie. Guess it wasn't complicated, but I got stuck? What? Called AppleCare. Now connected.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for your input.  Coming Sunday


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to go out for a few hours this morning. Home to my Show. This Show was gifted to me.  Thank you, my BFF. It's in the living room. Do I _need_ a Show in the bedroom? No. Do I _want_ a Show in the bedroom. Yes. It's on sale. I'd find a place for my white Echo. The black Echo could go to a new home.

In other words -- I am lovin' the Show.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Sandpiper said:


> Had to go out for a few hours this morning. Home to my Show. This Show was gifted to me.  Thank you, my BFF. It's in the living room. Do I _need_ a Show in the bedroom? No. Do I _want_ a Show in the bedroom. Yes. It's on sale. I'd find a place for my white Echo. The black Echo could go to a new home.
> 
> In other words -- I am lovin' the Show.


I knew you'd like it. If you play music here's something you might not know about yet. Ask Alexa to show you albums of the artist or group you want and all their albums will come up. Just scroll through and either tell her what number album to play or just tap on it. It's really a nice feature.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> I knew you'd like it. If you play music here's something you might not know about yet. Ask Alexa to show you albums of the artist or group you want and all their albums will come up. Just scroll through and either tell her what number album to play or just tap on it. It's really a nice feature.


 Thanks. Was almost to that point. Did similar with playlists as suggested on the "Things To Try" card that comes with the Show. "Show the albums by ..." is two further down. Bought a $2.99 Show guide on Kindle today. Haven't looked at it much yet.

Show for my bedroom will be here tomorrow. Overnight delivery was free today.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> Ok I just ordered. Coming Sunday


You weren't on the fence long!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it. Was delivered few minutes ago? I'm in a condo. We have outer unlocked lobby and locked inner. Security phone system to get in. We don't have problem with package theft. Something new re Amazon delivery. When they left it in outer lobby, they took a picture of it which was in a notification on my computer!! I took a screen shot of that page. (As you can see, haven't worked on photo posting here as yet.)

So I set it up / got it going.  Then went to create music group. There new Show doesn't show as on-line so can't make it part of a group. Tried various things myself, but never shows as on-line to include in music group. Call Amazon. This new Show wasn't fully up-dated as the one I got two days ago. So she said turn off mic and camera. They're going to do their thing there and call me back in an hour. OK.

To be continued . . . .

*90 minutes later:* No call from Amazon, but new Show is now on-line to make a music group. That's done.

I do love this thing. It is definitely easier to get the specific music you want. Could sometimes be very frustrating to do it by voice only.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok got the Show yesterday but had all the kids over so didn't set it up until later last night.  I'll play with it today.  Please tell me things you like to use her for?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a Kindle guide / manual for the Show. Barely into it, but know I will learn mucho from it.

_Amazon Echo Show User Guide: Newbie to Expert in 1 Hour_ by Tom Edwards and Jenna Edwards $2.99

The suggestion 7vn11vn made above works for a lot of things. Much easier to get the exact music, etc. you want with the screen than just by voice request on the Echo. When you ask for weather, it gives you more info on the screen than you got by voice request from the Echo.

One of the "Try"s that floated by on the screen -- Alexa, open Fish Tank. Screen saver fish tank. 

I * love * (this) Alexa. Especially good deal for sale price.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The


Spoiler



white


 Echo comes with a


Spoiler



white


 cord and plug. The


Spoiler



white


 Show comes with *black* cord and plug. Why? I want


Spoiler



white


.

I tried sending e-mail to Amazon at [email protected] Returned?! Mailbox is full.

*ETA:* Just had a long convo with a good Amazon CSR in Washington State. I'm having a little problem with new Show sound dropping out when playing the two Shows and one Echo music group.

I also asked her about


Spoiler



white


 cord and plug. She said


Spoiler



white


 was included with


Spoiler



white


 Echo for app. two months. I was lucky. 


Spoiler



White


 cords and plugs are not cost effective.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I finally got one in white.  Couldn't resist the sales price.  Although I got the one day shipping special, and it ended up taking two days. Mine just arrived a few hours ago.  But that's okay.  I've tried the fish tank video.  I also discovered "open fireplace".  Any others?  I tried an audio book on it "Magnolia", and I think I might get back into audio books with this.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

If anyone discovers any other "cool" things on the Show please share.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wasn't interested at all in the Show especially its price. I ordered a white spot and a black spot for the GK's as soon as they came out but didn't get one for me. We have three Dots in the house and as big as the house is, we have a hard time keeping them separate. I might tell my Dot to set a timer, but it sets on the GSs Dot, so, I figured I had enough.

But, although the black spot (I feel like I'm in the middle of Treasure Island) came on time, the white one won't be here until next week. I thought I would make the rounds of the stores to pick up another one for GD and when hers finally came, keep it for myself. None anywhere. I was looking in Target, my last hope, and I found the Show on sale for $149, only $20 over the cost of the spot. Merry Christmas to me!!!!

Now I just have to find the time to set it up in between wrapping and cooking and cleaning. Heck, I'm still decorating. And I have to hide it from GS who lives with me because he thinks I have too many electronics.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My son & his wife gave me a Show for Christmas! Yesterday was a busy day & today I go back to work - but maybe I'll have time to set it up tonight.Son is very anxious to start video calling.

I recently got a Dot (when there was a bundled sale of the Dot (gen2) & a Logitech Harmony Hub). Been enjoying the Dot so my son & wife decided to push me over the ledge!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The sound is far superior than the Dot. 

I love the big screen and can actually see things like time and temp from across the room in the middle of the night. 

I love all the different suggestions the Show makes although I haven't tried them.

I like that when I ask Alexa to read me one of my lists, I can see the list on the screen instead of listening to it. 

I got the book Sandpiper suggested upthread and will MAKE the time to read it. I'm sure there's a lot more I can use it for. 

I put my second Dot in a kitchen cabinet and it's perfect there since I'm mostly in the kitchen when I'm listening to music or an audio book.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm ba-ack.  A week ago this morning I did a "I've fallen and I can't get up."  Should not make fun of that.  Broke top of femur bone / hip.  Surgery Wednesday afternoon = three pins.  Ortho said it could have been worse.  Friday to rehab place.  Back on-line at rehab this afternoon.  

My tech stuff here is laptop, iPhone, Apple watch, Fire tablet, and Kindle Oasis.  Missing the Echos and Shows.  Haven't read the Show guide as yet that I got.  

Never checked out how to upload photos here after Photobucket went bye-bye.  Where are / what are instructions for that?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm ba-ack. A week ago this morning I did a "I've fallen and I can't get up." Should not make fun of that. Broke top of femur bone / hip. Surgery Wednesday afternoon = three pins. Ortho said it could have been worse. Friday to rehab place. Back on-line at rehab this afternoon.
> 
> My tech stuff here is laptop, iPhone, Apple watch, Fire tablet, and Kindle Oasis. Missing the Echos and Shows. Haven't read the Show guide as yet that I got.
> 
> Never checked out how to upload photos here after Photobucket went bye-bye. Where are / what are instructions for that?


OH NO!!!! Take care of yourself. 
I did read somewhere that someone set up a Show in a hospital for his wife so they could video-call each other. Maybe someone could retrieve it for you


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> OH NO!!!! Take care of yourself.
> I did read somewhere that someone set up a Show in a hospital for his wife so they could video-call each other. Maybe someone could retrieve it for you


Have enough clothes, tech, stuff here now as it is. Will have to get it all home. I don't know what's going to happen. Physical / occupational therapy says I am doing well. They're thinking of aiming for January 6 or 7 for me to get out. Then what? Home, but still no or very little weight on right leg. It's gonna be interesting. Wish I could have a do-over for last Tuesday morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodness, Sandpiper. Not a fun way to spend the holidays.

Check into visiting nurses and home health care. You should be able to get PT at home as well as OT. Assuming you have insurance, it should cover those two things at least. It should also cover durable goods like walkers  or even a wheelchair if you need it. You might also need a commode chair. I went through all this with my mother when she broke her hip. Fortunately, I had just moved next door to her so I could help out. 

Don't leave the rehab without finding out about all this. It all takes time to set up. The home health care people will have to evaluate you as well, and they only approve a few visits at a time.

Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Goodness, Sandpiper. Not a fun way to spend the holidays.
> 
> Check into visiting nurses and home health care. You should be able to get PT at home as well as OT. Assuming you have insurance, it should cover those two things at least. It should also cover durable goods like walkers or even a wheelchair if you need it. You might also need a commode chair. I went through all this with my mother when she broke her hip. Fortunately, I had just moved next door to her so I could help out.
> 
> ...


This rehab place is having meeting this Thursday re all the social services available, etc. and what I'll need. TG, I'm Medicare age for all this. (Can I say two people who were looking for me by room number, looked in . . . person in room didn't compute with age they were told.  Someone from the county visited me in the hospital re services available.

Sometimes I get a little depressed about it all, but mostly not. Talked to my former / last boss today.  He said ya kinda just go with the flow at times. Life goes on.  I have no family. I am missing my dog. He's taken care of for as long as necessary. He may come to visit towards the end of the week. Dogs are welcome here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> This rehab place is having meeting this Thursday re all the social services available, etc. and what I'll need. TG, I'm Medicare age for all this. (Can I say two people who were looking for me by room number, looked in . . . person in room didn't compute with age they were told.  Someone from the county visited me in the hospital re services available.
> 
> Sometimes I get a little depressed about it all, but mostly not. Talked to my former / last boss today.  He said ya kinda just go with the flow at times. Life goes on.  I have no family. I am missing my dog. He's taken care of for as long as necessary. He may come to visit towards the end of the week. Dogs are welcome here.


Excellent! Also excellent they didn't think you are as old as you are. That'll lift the spirits!

The rehab Mom was in also allowed dogs but Angelo is a JRT and I was afraid he would cause a lot of chaos. I didn't dare bring him even though he was nearly 14 years old at the time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Excellent! Also excellent they didn't think you are as old as you are. That'll lift the spirits!
> 
> The rehab Mom was in also allowed dogs but Angelo is a JRT and I was afraid he would cause a lot of chaos. I didn't dare bring him even though he was nearly 14 years old at the time.


My boy Burke is an almost 7 YO border terrier. Related to JRT, but not _that_ active. Border terrier breed also came from England. "Border" is the border between northern England and Scotland.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> My boy Burke is an almost 7 YO border terrier. Related to JRT, but not _that_ active. Border terrier breed also came from England. "Border" is the border between northern England and Scotland.


I've never seen a Border Terrier, but I've always loved Border Collies. I'll have to check out the terrier.


----------

